# Is there such thing as a grass for tanks?



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm looking to greenify my king's tank, and I wondered if there were any plant grass/floor coverings I could order anywhere? I'd like to give him as much swim room as possible since we haven' tupgraded him to a 10g yet, but I'm looking to help him regulate his water better. This guy's a big pooper.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Moving to Planted. 

There are lots of grasses and grass-like plants: Micro Swords, Dwarf Sag, Dwarf Hairgrass, Littorella uniflora. You don't have to restrict yourself to grass-like as there are other foreground plants, like Crypt pygmaea, which stay quite small. I know member JDAquatics carries all of the above. FWIW, no matter the type, Betta seem to enjoy weaving in and out of heavy planting. My Giant HM (2.75"-3" BO) is in a heaviy planted tank with no much "open" swim room.

The AquaBid SNE is this Saturday night. You will find lots of great deals and low shipping on plants. I'll make the full announcement Thursday or Friday.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Moving to Planted.
> 
> There are lots of grasses and grass-like plants: Micro Swords, Dwarf Sag, Dwarf Hairgrass, Littorella uniflora. There is also Crypt pygmaea which stays quite small. I know member JDAquatics carries all of the above.
> 
> The AquaBid SNE is this Saturday night. You will find lots of great deals and low shipping on plants. I'll make the full announcement Thursday or Friday.


Oops sorry! Forgot there was a planted section.

Oh that all sounds awesome. Do any of these sit over rocks just fine, or do some of them have to have dirt, or anything like that? You're such a big help, Russell, thank you so much!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

NP. I moved so you'd get more help from plant fanatics like me. 

You can glue most anything to rocks or driftwood. I use straight CaribSea Tahitian Moon sand with Iron Up and RU Root Tabs from this seller. I also occasionally dose Flourish Comprehensive.

RU Tabs Root Tabs Aquarium Fertilizer Plant Ferts Substrate Clay Micro Macro | eBay


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PS: I buy my C. pygmaea and Littorella as tissue cultures from JDAquatics. You get a ton of plants for the $$ when you buy tc. They may seem high but you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> NP. I moved so you'd get more help from plant fanatics like me.
> 
> You can glue most anything to rocks or driftwood. I use straight CaribSea Tahitian Moon sand with Iron Up and RU Root Tabs from this seller. I also occasionally dose Flourish Comprehensive.
> 
> RU Tabs Root Tabs Aquarium Fertilizer Plant Ferts Substrate Clay Micro Macro | eBay





RussellTheShihTzu said:


> PS: I buy my C. pygmaea and Littorella as tissue cultures from JDAquatics. You get a ton of plants for the $$ when you buy tc. They may seem high but you get more bang for your buck.


What kidn of glue do you use that's safe for fish? I've got a big drift wood in there, but I think I'd like a floor cover over the rocks in the substrate. I'm going to check out the C. pygmaea and Littorella from JDAquatics right now!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can use aquarium glue or Super Glue.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you so much, Russell! 

My king says thank you, too  He's loving swimming through the anubias we put in today!


----------

